# Jailbreak = batterie déchargée plus vite?



## Bibuu_ (24 Février 2012)

B'soir!

J'ai deux p'tites question pour vous:

*Est-ce que le fait qu'un iPhone 4 soit jailbreaké diminue l'autonomie de la batterie?*
En gros, est-ce qu'il y a une différence d'autonomie entre un iPhone 4 non-jailbreaké et un iPhone 4 jailbreaké?

*Est-ce qu'il y a des tweaks qui diminue l'autonomie?*
Par exemple, est-ce "Barrel" diminue l'autonomie (en utilisant plus de ressources?) en modifiant les effets de transition?

J'espère avoir été clair et vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## flambi (25 Février 2012)

En posant ta deuxième question, tu réponds à la première. En fait le jailbreak en soi ne diminue pas l'autonomie de la batterie, mais si tu commences à installer toute sorte de tweaks (winterboard, activator), elle commence à diminuer.
En gros il faut trouver un compromis entre customisation et perte de rapidité et/ou d'autonomie


----------



## Bibuu_ (25 Février 2012)

Et tous les tweaks diminuent l'autonomie? Parce qu'en soit, j'en utilise pas énormément (sbsettings, des trucs pour que mon lockscreen soit complètement vide, Barrel, ...)


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Je ne suis pas convaincu. Depuis que j'ai jailbreak&#279;, je recharge plus souvent mon iPhone.


----------

